# Wall of Remembrance



## 63 Delta (8 Sep 2011)

I got a call from my inlaws today saying they were contacted by http://www.worassociation.ca. She didnt know if it was legit so called me. Ive never heard of them, but doesnt mean its not real. It sounds like a good project, but Id like confirmation from someone else that this is a legitimate association working in the best interests of our fallen.

Thanks guys


----------



## RememberanceDay (8 Sep 2011)

Never heard of it, but it looks legit to me... If it has a charity receipt, then you cal contact the government and ask.


----------



## 63 Delta (9 Sep 2011)

Anybody know anything about this association besides what they put no their website?


----------



## 63 Delta (10 Sep 2011)

No one from Kingston has heard of this association?


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Sep 2011)

I haven't.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Sep 2011)

30 September 2010 - Kingston EMC Article (PDF)



> Organizers said the memorial will not likely have all of the some-117,000 names physically etched on
> it, such a project would likely be too large to build. Right now the idea is to have a "virtual component"
> to it.
> 
> ...



So, they want to collect 4 to 5 million in donations to build an outdoor internet kiosk?

How will they decide who makes the cut for engraved names and who only gets a mention in the "virtual component"?


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2011)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> No one from Kingston has heard of this association?



Never heard of it.


----------

